# Bandbreite verteilen



## Blumenmensch (17. Dezember 2006)

Hi zusammen,
ich habe als Server eine SuSE 9.2 laufen. An dem Server sind 2 Windows XP Clients angemeltet. Der Linux Server dient als Router und verbindet die Clients mit dem Internet. Ich habe eine 16 mbit Leitung und kann dem entsprechen schnell herunterladen (ca. 1,5 mb/s). Wenn beide Clients im Internet sind und ich von einem Client aus eine Datei herunterlade, hat er aber nur die halbe Bandbreite zur Verfügung. Kann man das irgendwo einstellen, dass ein Client die volle Bandbreite nutzen kann für einen Download?


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Hört sich für mich nach "QoS" und "Bandbreitenbeschränkung" an.
QoS kann nämlich nicht nur für eine gleichmässige Übertragungsqualität "garantieren" und/oder festgelegte Übertragungen bevorzugt behandeln (mindest Bandbreite), sondern auch die Bandbreite auf ein Maximum beschränken.
Ich habe mich aber nie mit QoS befasst..... daher wirst Du wohl googeln müssen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Anime-Otaku (19. Dezember 2006)

das sollte dazu interessant sein, auf jeden Fall sind das Dinge die man im Kernel einstellt.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traffic-Shaping
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quality_of_Service


----------

